# Wife ready to abandon one of her principles...



## RandomDude

For those that don't know the backstory, well - the short version is = my wife is Christian and I am "pagan". I accept her faith as long as she accepts mine, we had problems last year and years before. But now she's fine, but me, not so much - as I still have my politicial/racial disagreements. 

But she's taking it to a whole new level now since I revealed it to her some time ago, I felt it's on the heat of the moment she suggested this and she proved me right by mentioning she's sick and tired of being an outsider, and wants us to be bond spiritually as well.

She wants us to perform a blood ritual that is not part of her religion and most definitely goes against her principles. I'm also wary of spiritual bondings, and I've only done the ritual with one other person and perhaps she's also a bit jealous; my first. 

My first and I did split due to circumstances beyond our control, but we remained close before we knew we had to cut contact otherwise we both wouldn't be able to move on. We left on very good and strong terms however, and promised each other that if we do meet again in more favorable circumstances we'll be there for each other. My wife knows this but I also assured her that our relationship now is completely more of family and friendship then 8of a romantic level.

I do not seek to convert her as I acknowledge Christianity is her faith, her beliefs, and I do not wish it gone - just more tolerant, but nor do I want to do any of such rituals again. I've also informed her that this ritual has a bond but it's not what she thinks.

It's like she's trying anything in her head to get us to work, but this isn't going to be an instant cure-all, and I'm already bond to her, it's not like I'm divorcing her anytime soon unless she wants it... though I did offer it even though I didn't mention the D word and she got rather wined up about it I guess.

Hell!


----------



## EleGirl

It sounds like your whole thing about your wife being an outsider, not of your race/ethnicity/etc is hurting your wife. She's trying to find a way to fix it.

How sad that she has to live with this.


----------



## RandomDude

Agreed, I think it's time I acted, I've realised what I've done.

I'm responsible for this f--ked up dilemma, none of this should happen, this is all my fault. I have to fix this. I am f--king destroying her like this. Her faith made her who she is, a woman worthy of respect, her faith pulled her out of sleeping around in her youth and she learnt how to truly feel love instead of trying to find it through sex. She already lost so much faith and with this last straw I've realised what I have done.

Enough!!! F--K the nationalists, tradition and our spirit makes us who we are, if we must fight, we should be fighting for our traditions, not taking up racialism simply for our own mere existence. Even if we stand only to fall if we lose ourselves we have fallen already. F--K IT, I've not only been an ass but I've been a FOOL! Bah!


----------



## metta

Hi RD,

Maybe your life is a bit too complicated and your expectations a bit too high?
Maybe if you take life easy, things will be less complicated?

Best of luck!


----------



## koolasma

things will go straigth..
when 'll handle them calmly and actively 
goodluck


----------



## sandc

It's actually her fault. Her Bible warned her about being unequally yoked. Many times this is what comes of it. It's too bad both of you are in this situation.


----------

